# Greetings From Portugal!!



## Gzu (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi there Everyone! 

My name is Gonçalo and i´m from Portugal, i´m a composer, mainly for movie and video games.

I recently joined to Vi control, to share my ideas, creations with you, and also collect your opinions,tips and tricks!!

Thank you very much all!!


----------



## Richard N (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome, Gonçalo!

I hope you find a comfy and welcoming musical home, here!

R


----------



## TMRodrigues (Dec 20, 2013)

A neighbourly welcome from another Portuguese fellow!

Constantly learning here. Hope you will too!


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello Gonçalo and welcome!

Greetings from Berlin
Philipp | Phrosty


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello Gonçalo , welcome and Merry X-mas  Hell while I'm at it , and a Happy New Year .


----------



## Gzu (Dec 22, 2013)

Thk you so much my friends!!! :D 

Merry Xmas all!!!

I wish you all a great year full of music and great compositions!!

This year will be even better than 2013!!!


----------



## jasonkellnermusic (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi!!!
Hello from Montreal :D


----------

